# Spoolmatic gun and WC-3 controller



## johnnielsen (Jan 15, 2021)

We picked up a new toy today. It`s a well used but functional Spoolmatic gun and WC-3 controller accompanied by 16 1 lb rolls of aluminum mig wire and a bag full of tips and contact tubes. I`ve always wanted one and Dabbler needs one so we split it.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice!!  Welding aluminum with the spool gun works very well!!! Nice purchase !


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 15, 2021)

Now I don't have to worry about TIGing 2Kg of aluminum filler rod!  Assuming I can get the hang of it, it'l save a lot of time and cost.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 16, 2021)

@Dabbler, what machine are you running it off?   I run mine off an Everlast  MTS 211 si. Inverter type welder.  For 0.030 wire I get best results 130 - 145 amps and pushing the weld yields a much cleaner final bead.  The gist is to actually “spray” the weld so you will hear a different sound than frying bacon - as with MIG.  I welded up my router table fence (1/4” thick) with no problems.  
Have fun!


----------



## Janger (Jan 16, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Dabbler, what machine are you running it off?   I run mine off an Everlast  MTS 211 si. Inverter type welder.  For 0.030 wire I get best results 130 - 145 amps and pushing the weld yields a much cleaner final bead.  The gist is to actually “spray” the weld so you will hear a different sound than frying bacon - as with MIG.  I welded up my router table fence (1/4” thick) with no problems.
> Have fun!


Voltage? Is that steel?


----------



## Janger (Jan 16, 2021)

johnnielsen said:


> We picked up a new toy today. It`s a well used but functional Spoolmatic gun and WC-3 controller accompanied by 16 1 lb rolls of aluminum mig wire and a bag full of tips and contact tubes. I`ve always wanted one and Dabbler needs one so we split it.


Congrats guys! And we need pictures!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 16, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Dabbler, what machine are you running it off?



I have a millermatic 250.  But it will also run off the Miller Econo TIG - an older machine, but a good one.

@Janger - there will be pictures, I promise.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 16, 2021)

@Janger - that was for aluminum- I will have to check the voltage - was a while ago. Weld changes sound when you get to the spray part.  My welder has that “synergic” mode so amps and volts work together but it’s the amps you can adjust.  I would be guessing at 21- 22 volts.  It is a setting I saved in the memory so I can recall it tomorrow off the welder.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 19, 2021)

Here is the gun, it came with 22 rolls of aluminum wire and 28 extra tips.  A real bargain!  All @johnnielsen I was just along for the ride!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 19, 2021)

Is that a whole welding unit or do you still have to hook it up to a welder?


----------



## johnnielsen (Jan 19, 2021)

This is an add on. The WC-3 controller allows this spool gun to be used on any welder whether mig or tig/arc.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 20, 2021)

-- as long as it isn't pulsing or high frequency.  DC only.


----------

